

Is Our Universe a One-Off Fluke, or an Endless Cycle? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/is-our-universe-a-one_off-fluke-or-an-endless-cycle

======
Errorcod3
My current belief is towards parallel universes which are in membranes and out
'Big Bang' occurred when two of these membranes collided creating our universe
inside of our expansive membrane.

